# Jobs in Melbourne



## AkiraTanaka42 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have a rather unique situation and I'm just kind of looking to see how I might go about possibly moving to Melbourne and do a work and holiday visa. I suppose the best way for you to give me advice is to hear my story in full.

So, a lot of the reason I want to go to Australia, specifically Melbourne, is because of a girl, but if I'm going to be there, I have to work, so I would want to get a work and holiday visa obviously. I've looked at those travel companies that will help you with the logistics, but at the end of the day, even if it makes the travel and such more secure, I don't think I want to waste money unnecessarily. I guess what I'm wondering is what kind of jobs are available in Melbourne for an American coming for a year? I'd like to do office work if possible, and I would prefer to line up the job before I leave. Is that even possible? I've looked on some sites but I haven't found anything that I would necessarily qualify for (I see a lot of sales jobs and I know I am NOT cut out for sales). So yeah, if you can give me any kind of advice (perhaps even a "for the love of God don't go!") that'd be great. Cheers!


----------



## Shining Star (Jul 8, 2010)

I find the Australian job market very competitive. Unless you have an extraordinary skill, I think it's best that you should be here in person to apply for jobs. Based on my experience, employers here usually will look for your local experience and/or local education.

But who knows. Try check on this site for some jobs here- SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Wish you all the best of luck. Cheers!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you could register with agencies before you get to Australia - recruitment agencies is what I mean obviously! It does get you that bit ahead of the competition for when you get there. You could even arrange appointments for meetings with them for the week that you arrive so you get straight onto the job hunt?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes Agreed with Sarahjobarro, it's the best possible thing to do before.
Planning ahead makes the best decision always.
cheers and best of luck


----------



## m2ks (Dec 14, 2010)

could you guys share any agencies.... details


----------



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you looking for work in Melbourne, Australia?

KEAT International is a leading career consultancy located in the Melbourne CBD. We provide tailor made assistance to recent graduates, students or anybody looking to get their foothold in the Australian market.

If you require any assistance, please call us on 1300 881 648.


'Like' us on Facebook: Simply search for 'KEAT International' on Facebook. 
We will running a Live Chat at 10am EST on Friday 9th August 2013. 
A consultant will be online to answer any of your career-related questions.


----------



## SimoneMondino (Aug 28, 2013)

Every job on SEEK is always certified?


----------

